# What to feed cpd fry?



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I just discovered a small batch of fry swimming around my shrimp (previously breeding) tank. Theres 5-10 of the little guys. I recently started a micro-worm culture and added a few in. What else should i be feeding them?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

you can also feed baby brine shrkmp.hatch them yourself.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Will most pet stores carry them?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

they should have some. another alternative is infosuria. you can check on youtube on how to make some. just don't overfeed. good luck and hope you source some.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I started a batch of infosuria so hopefully it doesnt take tooo long.

Has anyone used golden pearls? or know who sells them in BC? (or canada)


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Better than brine ,5
Microsiemens. On aquabid. 
Or first
Bites hikari . It's like a powder.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

In other good news it looks like a few more fry have turned up! its hard to count them in a planted tank but i think i'm up to 12-15 ish


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

shift said:


> In other good news it looks like a few more fry have turned up! its hard to count them in a planted tank but i think i'm up to 12-15 ish


Very nicely done. I'm sure for every 1 you see, there's 3 others hiding somewhere. This is some exciting news.
Btw, if you do make a trip to the LFS in vancouver area, should load up on some supplies for fries


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Defiantly will! All i found here was first bites.. I also started some micro worms and tried the boiled egg drops. mixing it up so hopefully they will eat of of the many concoctions 

They all seem to hang out in one top corner of the tank.. but it would be cool if a few more show up! I will have an army of them in no time... (will also be a good excuse to get a nice big tank!)


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

These guys are so nicely patterned even at their puny size; but great for a nano tank. 
Are you providing lots of hiding spots or java moss for the fries to hide and eat?
This is all happening in your 12g Fluval edge?


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

The parrents are now in the 12G edge.

The fry are sharing a 5.5G chi along with some PFR shrimp


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Beautiful desktop tank. The fries will do well in that tank.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

They tend to hang out In the top corner 









I'm also cycling some 10g tanks that will be shrimp/fry grow out tanks









And the tank that started this addiction 
Currently with 12 cpd's. 4 neons and some pumpkin shrimp 

















I will have to take some high res pics later.. just cell phone snaps for now 

I think my long term plan is going to be a nice 55G or a "bigger tank" with a army of cpds/shrimp in it.. I like the sense of scale of lots of little fish compared to a few big ones.


----------

